# Anyone ever tie a fly to a lure?



## kcross (Aug 14, 2005)

I am not a flyfisherman but sometimes when I fish the lights and the trout and reds are feeding on extremely small bait I have always thought about trying to tie a fly on the back eye of my yozuri lure. probably about 12 inches of leader line. Any comments?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, it is common to do that in some parts of FL for bonito when they are keyed in on rain minnows. Itll work just fine.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Why not just use the fly and fly rod especially when under the lights? Why mess with constantly trying to keep your "dropper rig" from getting tangled up 'cause it will. ...and believe me when a nice fat trout hooked on the fly starts to thrash around while your landing it and your free swinging double treble hook Yozuri lure will be looking for a nice warm hand to sink into and it will! OUCH!

After all this is a flyfishing forum...what did the conventional guys tell you to do go ask the fly guys? LOL

I have seen where a 1/4 - 1/2 oz. gold or silver minnow spoon has been used with a skirted short leader trailer using a treble while trolling for King Macs, Striped Bass or blues when they are short striking. Also works for LMB. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I used to do that for smallmouth bass up in Wisconsin. I finally figured out, as others here have stated, just tie it direct to a fly rod instead. Go ahead and do what you suggested, but pretty soon you'll want to try a fly rod.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Kind of ... was dropping slabbing spoons on Lake Texoma for stripers, and got real bored. Tied a fly two feet behind the heavy spoon and dropped it down. Yeah, it worked - caught on the fly - with the slab in front.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Tie a fly behind a top water and see what happens . 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

As a kid(45years ago) I would tie a streamer fly to the back of top water plugs. The plug was for the Bass and the Fly was for the Perch. Then(age 15) I started using the Fly rod and know I tie a dropper fly on the back of my poppers.
So yes it works.


----------



## browpark (Sep 22, 2014)

I just tie flies behind a bobber when I use a conventional rod.

works like a charm.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I have done it with success. Joe Doggett wrote a great article about it in the Chronicle several years ago.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

clear casting floats are made to allow casting flies with conventional tackle.


----------

